# Where to buy discounted seats ?



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm looking for the cheapest place to buy some decent Black leather recliners (real leather). Have been looking at Coaster , Berkline and a local no name brand at DHI that has some at $300 each manual recline.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Before you buy any low priced recliners, I would strongly suggest testing them out if possible.

Also the power recline is extremely important, and IMHO is a MUST to have option.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

There are some berkline stores around (really the only brand I know), but i don't know what else . What would you suggest as the least expensive electric leather recliners i should consider? A friend told me to look at Coaster , and Theater chairs dot com. I have a row of five manual Berkline premier series for the rear and I only need a row of four for the front


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

I would stick with Berkline. Before buying Coasters, try to find them and seat in them for at least half hour. I have had quite a few customers who wanted to buy Coasters, but after trying them they changed their mind and bought Berkline recliners.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

where is the cheapest place to buy berkline powered recliners?


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Take a wild guess


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I must be a bit slow


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

just call me (best option - I will answer all your questions and give you some recommendations and price quotes) or email me...


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Around where I live there is a Sears Outlet store. They have a lot of floor models, overstock and slightly damaged items that are reduced quite a bit. I've seen a quite a few theater seats in there, but it's hit and miss usually. Roman's store would be a sure thing.


----------

